# Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig



## Schuschek (1. April 2008)

Hallo, hab mir eben Zander gebraten und dabei festgestellt das dieser im hinteren Bereich (ca 15cm) richtig schleimig, tranig und auch von der Konsistens her klebrig war. Woran kann das liegen?
Hatte es von einem Kollegen bekommen der nen ziemlich großes Tier abschlagen musste. Kann es am Alter des Fisches liegen? Bei der normalen Küchengröße hatte ich das noch nie


----------



## forelle03 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Ja das wird mit Sicherheit an dem Alter des Fisches zutun haben. Mir ist ähnliches passiert. Seitdem nehme ich keine grossen Zander mehr mit. 
Ab 75 cm werden sie zurückgesetzt und ab 55cm mitgenommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Absoluter Blödsinn,dass hat mit dem Alter des Fisches gar nichts zu tun,ich hab schon 
20 Pfünder gegessen,die haben einwandfrei geschmeckt.Ein sich hartnäckiges haltendes Gerücht,wahrscheinlich von Releasern erfunden,das große Raubfische nicht mehr schmecken sollen.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Vorbehandlung,vielleicht Transport in der ach so beliebten
Plastiktüte oder ähnliches.Seltsam ist auch,dass offensichtlich nur ein Teil des Fisches
betroffen ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Auch immer das mit der plastiktüte, hab schon nen hecht mit 79cm in ner plastiktüte transportier, und er schmecke einwandfrei. !


----------



## tomry1 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn,dass hat mit dem Alter des Fisches gar nichts zu tun,ich hab schon
> 20 Pfünder gegessen,die haben einwandfrei geschmeckt.Ein sich hartnäckiges haltendes Gerücht,wahrscheinlich von Releasern erfunden,das große Raubfische nicht mehr schmecken sollen.
> Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Vorbehandlung,vielleicht Transport in der ach so beliebten
> Plastiktüte oder ähnliches.Seltsam ist auch,dass offensichtlich nur ein Teil des Fisches
> ...




Blödsinn ist , was du da schreibst!

Natürlich ist ein 15 Jahre alter Fisch doller belastet (Chemie)
Als ein 5 Jahre alter Fisch!
Das Fleisch kann der 15 Jahre alte Fisch ja nicht reinigen , 
genauso werden Hähnchen ja auch nach 6 Wochen geschlachtet und nicht nach 3 Jahren!
Hat alles seinen Grund! Das Fleisch ist eindeutig besser...
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen!
In einem sauberen Gewässer kann man auch sauberen leckeren großen Fisch erwarten (wenn es denn 15 Jahre sauber war )


----------



## forelle03 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@taxidermist
Der Fisch von dem ich spreche ist frisch geschlachtet worden und ca. 1Std. später verwertet worden und nicht in einer Plastiktüte transportiert worden. Er war aus einem sauberen Flieswasser.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@tomry,Da hast du zumindest was die Belastung mit Schadstoffen angeht Recht,da
Raubfische am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen,reichern sie tatsächlich ihr Leben lang
eben diese Schadstoffe in ihrem Körper an.Ich kann nur durch eigene Erfahrungen sagen,
das ich geschmacklich bei großen Hechten,oder auch Zandern keinen Unterschied zu
ihren kleineren Kollegen feststellen konnte,außer der größeren Gräten.

Taxidermist


----------



## batron (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Woher hast den gefangen?? In der Elbe ? Vielleicht war der krank
Hab mal nen Barsch aus der Spree gebraten,da wars ähnlich.

gruß
tilo


----------



## tomry1 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Schließe mich dir an :q
Der Geschmack ist derselbe---
Ich behaupte auch nicht das ich jeden Schadstoff herausschmecke#d
Habe auch einen guten 12 kg Karpfen essen können der super geschmeckt hat und rötliches Fleisch hatte!:q
Ein Lachs-Karpfen:vik:


----------



## Schuschek (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Der Zander kam aus einem Kanal! Mich hatte es auch gewundert das es nur der Schwanzbereich war. Der Rest war richtig lecker.
Kann es eventuell an einem sehr hohem Eiweisgehalt des Fisches gelegen haben?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Jetzt nur mal so ne Idee...

... Du hast den kapitalen Burschen ja sicher nicht in einem Stück gebraten. Vielleicht ist da beim Schwanzteil "küchentechnisch" irgendwas passiert?
Ansonsten ist es wirklich sehr seltsam, das der Rest des Fisches einwandfrei war...
Taxidermists Einwurf mit evt. falschem Transport oder Vorbehandlung ist eigentlich die sinnigste Erklärung - Alter glaub ich wirklich nicht, dann schmeckt der ganze Fisch tranig... wenns den überhaupt vom Alter kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach ein weitläufiges Vorurteil!

Möchte ja Deinem Kollegen nicht im entferntesten zu Nahe treten - aber - Ganz sicher, das der Fisch vor ner Stunde geschlachtet wurde?

Hauptsache der Rest hat geschmeckt... es gibt manchmal Dinge die für immer ein Geheimniss bleiben...#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## forelle03 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@Forellenzemmel
Wir sprechen hier von 2 verschiedenen Fischen. ich habe mein Fisch in einem Fluss im Sauerland gefangen und es war vom schlachten bis zur verwertung wirklich nur 1 Std. vergangen.


----------



## trampel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Hab mal aus einer Kiesgrube Zander bekommen in der in einer Ecke noch der Abbau in vollem Bettrieb war.
War egal ob40/50/60/oder70cm haben alle so richtig erdig/sandig/muffig geschmeckt ,obwohl  das Wasser in der Kiesgrube wo nicht abgebaut wurde glasklar war. 

war nix mit guten Appetit


----------



## David Kanal (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Ich kenne es nur wenn der Fisch zu lange geforen war dann kann es passieren das er tranig schmeckt ,aber mit der Grösse hat es nichts zutun...#c 





Mfg David


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@forelle03,Ich möchte mich noch für den "absoluten Blödsinn" entschuldigen,dass war so
etwas zu drastisch formuliert und eigentlich unpassend!

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@forelle03

Jau, da hab ich was über oder verlesen - sorry:m


----------



## Fishzilla (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @forelle03,Ich möchte mich noch für den "absoluten Blödsinn" entschuldigen,dass war so
> etwas zu drastisch formuliert und eigentlich unpassend!
> 
> Taxidermist



Feiner Zug  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/respekt.gif
#r


----------



## bolli (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



> Ein sich hartnäckiges haltendes Gerücht,wahrscheinlich von Releasern erfunden,das große Raubfische nicht mehr schmecken sollen.


Manche Gerüchte sind durchaus zu begrüssen. 



Zum Thema eine vielleicht blöde Frage: bist du sicher, das der
Fisch durchgebraten war? Dicker Fisch= dickes Filet =lange Garzeit.
|kopfkrat


----------



## David Kanal (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@bolli
glaub dann wäre eher das Mittelstück schleimig und nicht das Schwanzstück,|kopfkrat





Mfg David


----------



## bolli (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Sorry, habe ich überlesen. |rolleyes

Dann ist es doch der Tran. Der Anteil ist bei großen
Fischen numal höher!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



bolli schrieb:


> Sorry, habe ich überlesen. |rolleyes
> 
> Dann ist es doch der Tran. Der Anteil ist bei großen
> Fischen numal höher!


 
Und warum ausgerechnet im Schwanzteil des Fisches?


----------



## forelle03 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@Taxidermist
Ist alles in Ordnung jeder kann seine Meinung sagen und sollte sie auch vertreten. Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise von dir angegriffen oder sonstiges nur der Ton macht eben die Musik. Bis zum nächsten Mal und "nichts für ungut".


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

@forelle03,Eben weil der Ton die Musik macht,fand ich es auch angebracht mich zu entschuldigen.Es freut mich das du nicht eingeschnappt bist.Gerade hab ich dir noch 
eine PN geschickt.

Taxidermist


----------



## bolli (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Und warum ausgerechnet im Schwanzteil des Fisches?


Weil die Tranansammlung entlang über die gesamte Seitenlinie relativ gleichmäßig ist. Der Schwanzteil hat aber nunmal weniger Fleisch, ergo ist der Trananteil höher.


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Also ich würde eher von Parasitenbefall der irgendeiner Krankheit ausgehen. Die Verknüpfung mit der Größe des Fisches halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



bolli schrieb:


> Weil die Tranansammlung entlang über die gesamte Seitenlinie relativ gleichmäßig ist. Der Schwanzteil hat aber nunmal weniger Fleisch, ergo ist der Trananteil höher.


 
Hat nicht der Schwanzanteil eher das reinere Muskelfleisch? Tran hat für mich weniger was mit der Seitenlinie sondern mit Fett zu tun. 

Kann ich aber auch ziemlich falsch liegen...

Stefan


----------



## Khaane (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Also ich würde eher von Parasitenbefall der irgendeiner Krankheit ausgehen. Die Verknüpfung mit der Größe des Fisches halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, denn der Schwanzteil eines Fisches ist eigentlich immer mit am fettarmsten und schmackhaftesten.

Scheint sich das Würmer im Muskelgewebe festgesetzt hatten und das Fleisch teilweise aufgelöst haben.
Die Abbauprodukte und das teilzersetzte Fleisch haben wohl zu dem "Geschmack" geführt

Eine ziemlich eklige Vorstellung, aber alle Indizien sprechen dafür.|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Hi,

der Schwanzteil schmeckt eklig, schleimig und tranig? 
Uhm - das ist echt ... schlimm....

Ich warte mal ab, wie der Geschmack - also im Nachhinein - am Tag nach dem heutigen (=1.4.) so mundete...;+ 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (2. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

Sönke du alter Fuchs, dich führt keiner aufs Glatteis|supergri na bin mal gespannt ob du richtig gelegen hast, oder ob es wirklich Zander mit Muffel-Schwanz gibt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## antonio (2. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*

"genauso werden Hähnchen ja auch nach 6 Wochen geschlachtet und nicht nach 3 Jahren!"

warum wohl auf keinen fall wegen der fleischqualität sondern aus kostengründen.

gruß antonio


----------



## ThomasL (2. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



antonio schrieb:


> "genauso werden Hähnchen ja auch nach 6 Wochen geschlachtet und nicht nach 3 Jahren!"
> 
> warum wohl auf keinen fall wegen der fleischqualität sondern aus kostengründen.
> 
> gruß antonio



das hat doch auch mit der Fleischqualität zu tun, das Fleisch von den älteren wird zäh und es ist dann nur noch als Suppenhuhn zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Schuschek (2. April 2008)

*AW: Zander schmeckt schleimig und tranig*



theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Schwanzteil schmeckt eklig, schleimig und tranig?
> Uhm - das ist echt ... schlimm....
> ...


 
Mir gehts prima, hab ihn ja auch weggeschmissen.


----------

